# Yön belirtme ekiyle ad+fiilin tek ada dönüştürülmesi sorunu



## ancalimon

Türkçe'de bu sıkıntıyı çok yaşıyorum.

İngilizcede aşağıdakilere benzer kalıpların Türkçeye temiz ve basit şekilde çevrilmesi için detaylandırmak gerekiyor. Bunun basit bir yolu var mıdır?

Insert "disk to copy to"
Insert "disk to copy from"

Bir de aşağıdakiler


Insert disk to copy to in device A:
Insert disk to copy from in device A:


----------



## Rallino

Ancalimon hoş geldin yeniden foruma 

Türkçe, yan cümlede anlam daralması olan bir dil. İsmin hâlleri yan cümlede ortadan kaybolduğu için çoğu zaman anlam içerikten çıkıyor.

Benim de çok hoşuma gitmemesine rağmen bir önerim şu olabilir: cümlenin başına içine / içinden ekleyebiliriz.

Insert disc to copy to = içine kopyalanacak diski yerleştirin.

Insert disc to copy from = içinden kopyalanacak diski yerleştirin.

Yazarken bile duraksadım. Başka fikri olan varsa onları da bekleyelim.


----------



## ancalimon

Hoş bulduk 
üzerinden üzerine eklenince çok güzel oldu bence. Teşekkür ederim 


İşletim sistemi çevirisi yapıyorum da, Türkiye'de bilişim terimlerinin durumu içler acısı. 10 ayrı sözcüğe aynı Türkçe karşılığın verildiğini gördüm. Farklı anlamlara gelen üç sözcüğün gene farklı anlama gelen birçok sözcük yerine rast gelee kullanıldığını gördüm. (dize, dizi, dizgi, dizili sıra)

En komiklerinden biri şu:

Adjust adjustments and set options using settings
Ayarları kullanarak ayarları ayarlayın ve ayarları ayarlayın.


----------



## misi2991

Merhaba,

Bu tarz terimler Türkçeye nasıl çevriliyor bilmiyorum, ama ben şöyle çevirirdim:

Insert "disk to copy to" --> Kopyalanacak hedef diski yerleştirin
Insert "disk to copy from" --> Kopyalanacak kaynak diski yerleştirin

Insert disk to copy to in device A: --> A aygıtına kopyalanacak hedef diski yerleştirin:
Insert disk to copy from in device A: --> A aygıtına kopyalanacak kaynak diski yerleştirin:


----------



## Cagsak

ancalimon said:


> Türkçe'de bu sıkıntıyı çok yaşıyorum.
> 
> İngilizcede aşağıdakilere benzer kalıpların Türkçeye temiz ve basit şekilde çevrilmesi için detaylandırmak gerekiyor. Bunun basit bir yolu var mıdır?
> 
> Insert "disk to copy to"
> Insert "disk to copy from"
> 
> Bir de aşağıdakiler
> 
> 
> Insert disk to copy to in device A:
> Insert disk to copy from in device A:



Insert disk to copy to in device A = Diski kopyalamak için A cihazına yerleştirin.

Insert disk to copy from in device A = A cihazından kopyalamak için diski yerleştirin.

I would translate these phrases like this.


----------



## LeBro

misi2991 said:


> Insert "disk to copy to" --> Kopyalanacak hedef diski yerleştirin
> Insert "disk to copy from" --> Kopyalanacak kaynak diski yerleştirin



hedef ve kaynak (disk) ifadeleri bence güzel.



ancalimon said:


> benzer kalıpların Türkçeye temiz ve basit şekilde çevrilmesi için detaylandırmak gerekiyor. Bunun basit bir yolu var mıdır?



Basit bir yolu yok gibi görünüyor, hatta tam tersine yaratıcılık bile gerektiriyor bence. Örneğin Misi2991' in önerdiği hedef ve kaynak (disk) ifadelerinde de İngilizce preposition'ların (to ve from) Türkçe'ye aktarımında kullandığı yol buna küçük bir örnek teşkil ediyor. 



ancalimon said:


> Türkiye'de bilişim terimlerinin durumu içler acısı. 10 ayrı sözcüğe aynı Türkçe karşılığın verildiğini gördüm. Farklı anlamlara gelen üç sözcüğün gene farklı anlama gelen birçok sözcük yerine rast gelee kullanıldığını gördüm. (dize, dizi, dizgi, dizili sıra)



Maalesef geliştiren pozisyonunda değil de takip eden pozisyonunda olunca doğal olarak bu tarz sıkıntılar da olabiliyor fakat asıl sorun terim birliğinin sağlan(a)maması.


----------



## ancalimon

Rallino said:


> Insert disc to copy to = içine kopyalanacak diski yerleştirin.
> 
> Insert disc to copy from = içinden kopyalanacak diski yerleştirin.



En kafa karıştırmayan çeviri.Şu şekilde değiştirdim.


Insert disk to copy from (SOURCE DISK) in device df0:
İçinden kopyalanacak (KAYNAK) diski df0: aygıtına yerleştirin

Insert disk to copy to (DESTINATION DISK) in device df0:
Üzerine kopyalanacak (HEDEF) diski df0: aygıtına yerleştirin


----------

